# Datenbank Schema



## Generic1 (31. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich hab mir für meine Java Web App ein DB- Schema überlegt welches so aussieht: 


```
Relationen
Events  -------------- Advertisement 
              ------
User -----
```

Das soll heißen, dass Events eine Relation zu Advertisement hat aber auch User.
Das würde ich so benötigen, denn eine Werbung gehört zu einer Veranstaltung welche von einem User erzeugt wurde.
Ich brauche also in der Tabelle Advertisement die Info, zu welchen Event die Werbung gehört und welcher User diese Advertisement erzeugt hat. 
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Besten Dank,
Generic1


----------



## Fant (31. Okt 2012)

Ich erkenn in deinem Schema nichts, aber was ist nun eigentlich deine Frage?


----------



## nillehammer (31. Okt 2012)

Events und Advertisements werden von genau einem User erzeugt ->
- jeweils 1:n Beziehung, also jeweils Fremdschlüsselspalte _userId_ in Tabellen _Event_ und _Advertisement_

Für ein Event kann es mehrere Werbeaktionen geben ->
- 1:n Beziehung, also Fremdschlüsselspalte _eventId_ in Tabelle _Advertisement_

War's das?


----------

